# Help w/ rescued blind comet



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

HI EVERYONE!
I recently rescued a badly treated 10 inch comet that was living in a 20 gallon high tank, and no filter. 
One eye has what looks like scar tissue, or cataracts over it, and the other protrudes and has a cataract over it, and blood inside it.
I rescued him about a month ago, and since then he's been able to see shadows, differences in light and dark.
He's very big, and I adore him. I have him in a 55 gallon, alone, and he eats well and is very active.
Upon getting him, I treated him with Kanaplex to kill any bacteria he may have, and just clean water and good food.
His eyes are about as good as they're going to get, I believe, and would like to add a buddy for him. Since he doesn't see well, not another fast moving comet, but instead a large fancy. My comet eats out of my hand and slurps up food easily from the bottom.
Water param.'s are good, I just don't want to put another fish at risk. 
Although he acts perfectly healthy, he's about 11 years old, and always been alone in the 20 before I rescued him.
Do any of you have experience with goldfish and eye problems like this?
If so, what do you suggest.
Thanks,
Rebecca and Lucky


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

I wouldn't do it as the other goldfish would get the food before the blind one, also it may stress out the blind goldfish.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You should be able to add another goldfish, just make sure to add another comet, wheres the fancy goldfish may nip at the comets (post some pictures if you could) 

you may have a hard time at be able to feed the blind goldfish (are you absoluty sure hes blind?) but if he can eat out of hand, it should be no problem!!

hope all works out well


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

I would love to post pics of Lucky's eyes to get a good diagnosis. I think he can tell light from dark but that's about it. I can barely see his pupils at all.
He will have no problem getting food, as his appetite is awesome, and he's got quite the nose. He also eats from my hand.
I want to put more fish in there, because 55 gallon is a lot of room for a blind, slow swimming comet that I rescued and dumped almost 200 dollars into.
I'll be damned if he's the only fish in that tank because quite frankly, he's not exactly pretty. 
I would love to throw a couple of orandas in there or maybe a black moor since he's not your typical, quicky moving comet. 
I just want to make sure that you've all heard of old comets having eye problems because I don't want to subject any other fish to something catchy.
Thanks
PS Can someone explain to me how to post a picture or provide me with an e-mail address I can send it to so they can post it?
Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

You might be able to put black moor's in it since they are slow eaters as well.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

He'll be fine. Goldfishes eyes aren't that good anyway. They find food by scent most of the time. He'll be fine with regular goldfish.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

SpoiledFishies said:


> make sure to add another comet, wheres the fancy goldfish may nip at the comets


Where the hell did you get that idea from?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I read it off another site (cant remeber which one) but it said someting about the fancy goldfish nipping at the other goldfish....wait maybe it was celestial's? **confused now that you make me think about it lol


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Blind comet*

Thanks guys, I'll throw some fancies in there 
I'll purchase a black moor, and if all seems well, I'll shut down my 29 gallon with 2 orandas in it, and make that a tropical tank.
I'm starting to think that my pleco and rafael catfish are not getting along at night, and need to be separated.
Does anyone know that to be a good match? I'll post that ques. on another forum.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

have you ever seen the blue butterfly moors???


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

get a photobucket. its free and easy 2 post a picture rebecca


----------

